# 99 ways to make your computer blazingly fast



## ionicsachin (Feb 22, 2009)

I came across this article while Stumbling!, i tried many of them and Vista and results are good
*helpdeskgeek.com/windows-xp-tips/99-ways-to-make-your-computer-blazingly-fast/comment-page-1/


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 25, 2009)

^^^Thanks a lot, very nice article indeed.


----------



## pink_glow (Feb 25, 2009)

Good article


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

Good one dude.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Feb 27, 2009)

Very long, but nice article, some posts means the same...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Article for n00bs


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 28, 2009)

> 87. One of the easiest ways to speed up your PC is to simply reformat it.


----------



## ico (Feb 28, 2009)

^


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

Good one dude...


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Thankyou very much


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice tutorial for newbies.
 However take this with a pinch of salt.(I know you hate cliches  Bear)



> 23. Force Windows to unload DLLs from memory to free up RAM.



   If you got around 2 GB ram this will only slow down the complete environment of OS.



> 46. Shut down XP faster by reducing the wait time to kill hung applications.



   You really dont want to do that unless its really taking a long time.



> 99. Buy a new computer!!!  Pretty easy eh?



The Best


----------



## deadkiss 009 (Mar 31, 2009)

The way # 100 will be

Take the computer for a F1 ride.


----------

